# TFH Tropheus Article



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Wolfgang Staeck wrote an article series on Tropheus for Tropical Fish Hobbyist. The first article is in the December issue.

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/current-issue/

I have a subscription so I'll be reading it shortly.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

I let my subscription dissolve.... but I will be getting that one!


----------



## RayQ (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm interested to read it as well - let me know if you find it Gerry.


----------



## mcorbeil (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd love to read that one! Has anyone seen this magazine for sale in Winnipeg?


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

So what did you think of this article?

I did not think it was very good at all. What very little information was given.

There is still lots of people with Tropheus stigmas.

I did think it was rather funny, when he said 12 fish per 100 gallons and atleast 5ft in length. Anything less than that or more fish than this is animal abuse. :lol: opcorn:


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

Feel free to write them at TFH, and the author himself, to express your disagreements with the article. Just be respectful. After all, they took the time to write an article while the rest of us didnt.

I often read the letters to the editor as they can contain some information better than the article itself.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

They also get paid for it.

The article for 50 years of knowledge was disapointing.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes it was rather short as far as information and the approach is almost primative IMO.

A lot has changed through the years as hobbyist gained their own knowledge through mistakes and dedication which the article lacked.

I am giving it some credit though... it is the first article in what seems to be a series so I imagine this one is just paving the way for the rest.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Gerry or Anyone... When should we expect the next article?


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

There is two articles. Neither one is really all that good, but we should be glad someone is writing one.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

When was the second one?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Did not see it but... isn't this normal for TFH? Rather sloppy, vague articles is normal. Hopefully they did not have some misidentified pictures.

Maybe thats rather harsh, but over the years they have often had the arrogant attitude of being the experts on cichlids, but alot of misinformation in the hobby over the years has come from TFH.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

Sometimes, yes, misinformation but most of the time it's a different view point with strong beliefs behind them.

:lol:


----------

